# Hunter Safety System Introduces The HSS Hybrid



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

The Best Of Both Worlds
Hunter Safety System Introduces The HSS Hybrid

DANVILLE, Ala. (January 10, 2012) – Hunter Safety System, the industry leader in treestand safety equipment, has introduced the HSS Hybrid vest. The Hybrid combines the best of both the full-featured HSS Pro Series vest and the lightweight, streamlined HSS Ultra Lite X-Treme vest todeliver the perfect balance of form and function. 

Built on the patented lightweight harness system, which provides unparalleled strength and comfort when seated or standing at full draw, the Hybrid’s upper is streamlined to minimize bulk when worn over hunting clothes. The Hybrid’s lower portion features six pockets, including two fleece-lined hand-warmer pockets, two security pockets and a pair of quick-access utility pockets. Smart fabrics are used to reduce the Hybrid’s overall weight to only 3 pounds, while remaining durable and deadly quiet at any temperature.

The Hybrid is approved to the standards of Treestand Manufacturers Association.With three simple yet strong buckles to connect, the Hybrid is easy to put on, and there are no dangling straps or confusing weave-throughs. The Hybrid also features a built-in binocular/accessory strap system for convenience on stand. The HSS Hybrid will be available at retailers this spring for $149.95.

Founded in 2001 and headquartered in Danville, Alabama, Hunter Safety System is a leading designer and manufacturer of innovative deer hunting gear and hunting equipment for the serious hunter. For additional information, write to: TheHunter Safety System, 8237 Danville Road, Danville, AL 35619; call toll-free 877-296-3528; or visit www.huntersafetysystem.com.


----------

